# How to make a food plot with totally limited resources?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys. My family and I are moving out into the country with a few acres of property and I was thinking about clearing some out and putting in about a 1/2 acre food plot.I have no idea about how to go about doing it.I have nothing except my barehands to do this.Help me out PM me if you want.

Much Thanks, Happy Holidays


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive seen stuff advertised that is known as no-till food plots. You basically spread the seed around in early spring, and as the last inch of snow or so melts it gets down into the roots, and then grows throughout the spring. My dad and I were going to try some this year, but I dont have details of what exactly it is.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you can clear it and and till it, I would plant clover


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ever try not hunting a food plot? I find that a lot of Eastern and Mid-Western people very rarely don't hunt on some type of man made resource to attract animals.

Come out west and try hunting the wiley wapiti... I guarantee food plots won't work out here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I just take a hoe out there and hand till it and use a handheld seed spreader?If I can do that it wouldn't be that bad.It wouldn't look good but it will work.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

up here we cleared about 2 differnt 1/2 acre plots and used throw and grow in the one and biologic in the other both grew pretty good except the only problem is the deer wont eat them they dont want anything to do with them unless u put a pile of corn or apples in the middle is the only way we can get pics on the camera:angry:


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

a buddy of mine planted turnips in his vegetable garden after it was done producing this year. Its small...20ft. by 30ft. maybe...the other day he had 10 deer in it at once. A small tiller isn't too hard to come by, and if you don't have that..i've read to mow whatever is there as low as you can, and rake it to churn up the soil. Throw the no plow and rake again. Do this when it calls for rain soon. Thats about it.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Can I just take a hoe out there and hand till it and use a handheld seed spreader?If I can do that it wouldn't be that bad.It wouldn't look good but it will work.



Yeah, thats a great idea...
my advice is to go through and cut any big limbs or little sapling type trees with loppers, then go through and rake out any debri. next, take some kind of strong round up and spray your entire plot. wait 3 days, before you start planting.

go through again, and rake out all of the dead weeds and grass, and take your seed spreader and go through with it. 

hope this helps. this is how i work on the plots i have...

i suggest winter wheat or clover...or a mix of both.

Good luck!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If you guys have a bush hog or you know someone who does have your dad or someone bush hog it for you and imo buy some grass seed, like bahaya grass seed. Some people think that you need all of these fancy expensive stuff to get deer in your fields but how many deer do you see on the sides of the roads eating the grass, i see quite a 'bit of deer eating grass so imo use grass seed and if you want a little better get some soy bean since it's good for them and their racks.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have heard that alphalfa is the best.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Knottygirl said:


> Yeah, thats a great idea...
> my advice is to go through and cut any big limbs or little sapling type trees with loppers, then go through and rake out any debri. next, take some kind of strong round up and spray your entire plot. wait 3 days, before you start planting.
> 
> go through again, and rake out all of the dead weeds and grass, and take your seed spreader and go through with it.
> ...


i would wait a week-10 days tobe safe.


----------

